# I need a really good Blu-Ray that rocks. Any ideas?



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

I don't know exactly where to put this because it's not a DVD or BR review so I avoided that area. Mods, put it where you think best please.


I'd like to get a new Blu-Ray that really rocks my theater. The kind where every time you put it in, you just say, "! I love my theater". Know what I mean?

So here is the criteria: No rated R, and if it's PG-13, absolutely no F-bombs.

Shoot me your ideas please. If I already have it on DVD, it would need to be good in order for me to duplicate.

I don't have a ton of BR's but here is what I do have that rocks already.

Iron Man, Hell Boy, U-571, Independence Day, All the Harry Potters, and a few others I'm sure I'm missing.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Transformers is good, not sure about the cussin, i don't think any F-bombs.
UP, this is a good movie all around.
Avatar is supposed to be good but i havent watched mine yet.
Almost all Disney pixar films.


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

'Avatar' is the most spectacular looking and sounding BD to date! Another good one is 'Baraka,' since it was transferred from an 8k scan of a gorgeous 65 mm documentary. Final approval was partially conducted on Joe Kane's personal system. The 'Spears & Munsil HD Benchmark' BD is a must have for system setup.


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

One of my favorite demo discs is Avatar, I also like War of the Worlds (for bass ) and Star Trek (2009) is also awesome as a demo disc.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Prince Caspian is a great movie particularly if you have a 7.1 speaker setup as it has the full 7.1 uncompressed audio mix.


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

WOTW's is PG-13 no F's I don't think, but it gets disturbing and violent.

I hear the new Percy Jackson & the Olympians the Lightning Thief is really bombastic, but I haven't seen it. 

The Incredibles is good. 

The animated film Horton Hears a Who is good.

The Incredible Hulk with Edward Norton is great.

The movie "9" has an incredible soundtrack. It's animated and produced by Tim Burton. Not to be confused with other films with some variation of 9 in the name. A 5 star bass movie.

Kung Fu Panda is fun. 

The Matrix trilogy is decent.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

The Dark Knight is also a good one to show off your home theater, can't remember if there are any f-bombs or not. Same goes for Avatar.


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

OP here. Hi-Def Digest gave 9 great reviews, especially for bass. I'm looking into Baraka and put it on my NetFlix queue. 

I've already got Avatar.

Keep the suggestions coming!


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

The Incredibles isn't out on Blu-Ray yet. I second Baraka, the image quality is stunning. It makes a great demo BD.

"Master and Commander" is another good film to show off BD, especially audio. It's PG-13, there is some brief language, I can't remember if there are any F bombs.


----------



## Kenobi (Aug 11, 2010)

Kung Fu Panda Toy Story 1 & 2 and Cars are good ones as well. 

Kenobi


----------



## submania (Aug 16, 2010)

A film called The Fall for it's visual presentation, not watched all of it but PQ is excellent


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm in the same boat Rancho- will consider the incredibles when it gets to blu-ray. I have master and commander on dvd- probably amazing on bd. Cars was very good on bd. Harry Potter movies are excellent. I thought Apocalypto was very sharp in both audio and video. Oh and 'my wife' says Chicago was impressive:whistling:
Not sure about language: Casino Royale


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

submania said:


> A film called The Fall for it's visual presentation, not watched all of it but PQ is excellent


+1. That is a great movie. Not the most explosive soundtrack but the video is stellar and it's a nice movie.


----------



## Spuddy (Jan 2, 2010)

It's not the most exciting movie by any means, but THE most impressive shotgun sound I've ever heard in a BD came from "Appalooza". It's an 8 gauge shotty and no other movie out there has such a perfectly-recorded blast if you ask me. If you have some good deep midrange in your theater, this is definitely one to see just for the shotgun scenes alone!


----------



## mpyw (Jan 8, 2010)

This is my list:-

1. Baraka (PQ, AQ very good too)
2. Kungfu Panda (The finger scene)
3. The Dark Knight
4. War of the World (Fantastic LFE)
5. Percy Jackson & The Lighting Thief (Great LFE at the end)
6. Terminator Salvation (7-11 scene)
7. House of The Flying Daggers (Dance scene & bamboo fighting scene - great surround, but PQ ok only)
8. David Foster & Friend (Music)
9. The Police : Certifiable (Music)
10. AVATAR (Fantastic PQ)


----------



## antr (Jun 10, 2010)

the only one that rocks is OPPO. preferable the Nuforce edition that definitly rocks your ears off.


----------



## rambo64 (Aug 2, 2010)

My vote goes to Avatar and Pirates of the Caribbean. If you can find a copy of the movie Dinosaur, its pretty amazing while watching the demo in the electronics store. Depends on what you are looking for, highs or lows. Cars was pretty good too!


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

The Fifth Element


----------



## jjmbxkb (Jun 1, 2010)

All the above are great suggestions. I would like to mention several lesser known movies, that may appear normal with regular living room TVs, but could really shine with a big screen/surround setup. 

Vantage Point, offers stunning colors, exceptional detail, envoloping ambient sounds, and powerful explosions/gun shots, all of which packaged in a action/thriller with a unique way story telling. The chaos and explosions played out multiple times from different person's perspectives, and each time they seemingly get louder and more impactful.

The sci-fi movie Knowing has good acting and decent storyline, with reference quality in sound and picture. The disaster scenes are sure to impress. Several suspenful moments likely make the audience cringe and look back as alien whispers were convincingly coming from all directions.

For a crowd of bass heads, Cloverfield provides a constant dose of jolt, commotion, and rumbles. For those who don't mind shaky home video stype camera work, and are in primarily for the thrill and a sound blast, this one definitely works.

These are all clean titles. I have tried these with many guests, and each time they worked out great. Everyone has seen Avatar, probally more than once. Letting them discover a new movie may show case your home theater even better.

BTW, I own Master and Commander on Blu-ray. Its scenes can be dark, very dark, and appreciating the movie may require some patience. But the cannon fires can absolutely sonic heaven.


----------



## CT_Wiebe (Jul 5, 2009)

In addition to the ones previously mentioned, the movie RATATOUILLE is supposed to have excellent (reference quality) audio. For concerts, the Blu-Ray disc DAVE MATTHEWS & TIM REYNOLDS: LIVE AT RADIO CITY is also mentioned as also being reference quality.

The movie "War of the Worlds", listed above, is in the same category. The three "Pirates of the Caribbean movies are good, but not quite reference quality. The best Harry Potter movie (for audio) is "The Half-Blood Prince", but it is also slightly below "reference quality".

These ratings are from the AVS Forum: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1190265.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Pirates of the Carribean (box set)
The Bourne Trilogy
30 days of night 


and on 4th november 2010 Jurassic Park is coming out on BR 

Lots of movies out there that are great reference. I love sci-fi and horror so I even enjoy AVP and Freddy vs Jason  :devil:


----------



## leousm (Sep 16, 2010)

I love the movie Contact (1997), came out in Blu-Ray last year. It's PG and is a great all around movie. Though it's not an action flick, it is very well rounded. Some very nice bass and rumbling and great sound effects. Now, the best part to the movie is there's a sequence nearing the end of the movie that is ridiculous on a good home theater. There's lots of panning around all speakers, it's spectacular. I remember having it shown to me at a demo in a HT store in the late 90's and it made be want to get into HT!


----------



## uriel (Jan 14, 2010)

I liked "The Fifth Element", and I'm almost certain there were no f-bombs.


----------



## drbrousters (Aug 24, 2009)

Kenobi said:


> Kung Fu Panda Toy Story 1 & 2 and Cars are good ones as well.
> 
> Kenobi


Would agree with that. Anything by Pixar (Up, Cars, Toy Story, etc) as animation is better for video :flex: (looks 3-D in places). 
"The Mummy" is also good. The entire "Pirates..." trilogy.

One not previously mentioned is "Across the Universe," though I'm not sure about f-bombs, and some of the content is definitely not for children. Not necessarily a great movie, but it's video is outstanding and audio amazing. It's kinda "artsy" in places, but even then, video and audio are well done. If you've not seen it, try it. 

Only wish "Hell Freezes Over" by the Eagles was on blu-ray. It's the best concert recording of all time...IMHO :boxer:.

"Rattle and Hum"? :huh:


----------



## Onthecheap (Aug 25, 2010)

IRON MAN 2 on Blue Ray!!! cracks your drywall!!! LOL Best one to show off with.


----------



## drbrousters (Aug 24, 2009)

IM2: 
Just got, but haven't yet watched it.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

It sounds like you want something family oriented so...

War of the Worlds has amazing sound with deep bass but it's not appropriate for all viewers. There is a lot of killing, some swearing and it would scare most kids. Same goes for Terminator Salvation and Pirates of the Caribbean. POTC can be frightening for children (eg: Skeletons, the Kraken, Davey Jones, etc). Lord of the Rings is also excellent but contains quite a bit of violence (no swearing or sexuality though).

A great site for deeming the viewability of a movie for all audiences is http://www.kids-in-mind.com/. The MPAA rating scheme is flawed and corrupt so one movie that is PG-13 might actually be worse to some people than another movie that is rated R. 

Meet the Robinsons is really sharp and the audio is really good. Monster vs Aliens, Kung Fu Panada, Up, Cars, Ratoullie and Wall-E are great also. Notice they are all animated. Any of those are good to show a wide audience of people.


----------



## ojojunkie (Jun 23, 2010)

Kingkong
The Incredible Hulk
Avatar
9
Horton hears a Who


----------

